# Queen rearing books



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding, by Harry H. Laidlaw Jr. and rebert E. Page Jr.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Quite a few free ones listed here:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

RayMarler said:


> Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding, by Harry H. Laidlaw Jr. and rebert E. Page Jr.


where might you get this book


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding by Laidlaw & Page*

Cheapest place to buy this book is Amazon.com


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

This book is available from Bee Culture's book store online for $30.50 and the price includes the postage. Beeculture.com and select online bookstore.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd keep an eye out on Ebay if you're not in a hurry. You might be able to pick up a copy for a low price.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Queen books*

Try to find a copy of Practical Queen Rearing by Frank C. Pellet. Lots of advice just as useful now as when the book was published 60 some years ago. Actually any bee book by Pellet is well worth reading. A Living From Bees is my favorite.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I suppose everyone has their favorite book, but my understanding of queen rearing really improved when I went back in time and read Doolittle and Alley. I plan on reading as much of the old stuff as I can afford because that is where I have found most of the gold nuggets. The Page/Laidlaw book was very good and covered some of the genetics better than other books. Marla Spivak has a very good video and booklet on queen rearing which is what got the ball rolling for me. If I had to start all over again, I would still purchase the Spivak materials first because she has everything you need to get started. Her booklet even has plans for a swarm box, nice illustrations of the finishing colony and how it should be arranged, and a nice wheel calender to help you with scheduling. Her step by step instruction for grafting are excellent, and are demonstrated on the video. The icing on the cake comes in the form of books written during the time queen rearing was just getting off the ground - and for that you need to go back to about 1880.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a good source on the Internet also, it's Glenn's Apiaries site, he does instrumental insemination of Queens. He has alot of material on his site concerning raising your own queens, check it out if you have a chance...

http://members.aol.com/queenb95/queenrear.html


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.wicwas.com


Laidlaw/Page: Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding. $28 (includes US Media Postage). 

Morse: Rearing Queen Honey Bees. $20 (includes US Media Postage)

I would also recommend this one... It's not a layout for breeding queens but is what's needed to understand about queens and drones for having a good breeding program...
Connor: Bee Sex Essentials. $25 (includes US Media Postage)


This site carries only books on beekeeping and has some very nice titles to add to your collection.


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

Marla Spivak's manual from her short course on Successfull Queen rearing is good! It is available from Dadant i think


----------

